# Μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα



## sarant (May 13, 2020)

Με ρώτησε κάποιος πώς θα το πούμε αυτό στ' αγγλικά και κόλλησα. 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως ταιριάζει το exhaust που σκέφτηκα.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι αντίστοιχο, κάποια έκφραση ή γνωστή σύμφραση. Θα πρέπει να αποφασιστεί και το ρέτζιστερ. Δυο απλές αποδόσεις που σκέφτηκα είναι του καθημερινού λόγου.

Don’t get / go all strict on me.
You don't have to show me how strict you can be.

Σε πιο επίσημο κείμενο, πάλι κάτι άχρωμο. Θα το αφήσω να ωριμάσει...


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι αντίστοιχο, κάποια έκφραση ή γνωστή σύμφραση. Θα πρέπει να αποφασιστεί και το ρέτζιστερ. Δυο απλές αποδόσεις που σκέφτηκα είναι του καθημερινού λόγου.
> 
> Don’t get / go all strict on me.
> You don't have to show me how strict you can be.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ. Το ρέτζιστερ είναι ότι κάποιος που έκανε παράπτωμα θέλει να ζητήσει επιείκεια. Προς το παρόν, τον συμβούλεψα να γράψει κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο με το πρώτο που προτείνεις.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2020)

Επίσης σε καθημερινό επίπεδο: You don't have to be too strict with me.


----------



## dharvatis (May 14, 2020)

Υπάρχει και το throw the book - θα μπορούσε να πει π.χ. _Please don't throw the book at me_.


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2020)

Επίσης, 
Don't go hard on me
Don't be too tough/hard on me
Go easy on me


----------



## pontios (May 16, 2020)

"Don't take it out on me?" .. δεν ξέρω αν έχει μια παρομοια σημασία, εδώ;

*take it out on* (someone or something)
To punish or mistreat someone or something as a means of expressing or giving vent to a strong, typically negative, emotion, such as anger or aggression. I know you're mad at Dad, but don't take it out on me!

the context here would be ... (as an example)
... you could be angry for some reason, and "take it out on someone" (i.e, be unnecessarily harsh with them) when they don't deserve it (over something minor - they might even be blameless), as a result of misdirecting your anger and venting it on them.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2020)

pontios said:


> "Don't take it out on me?" .. δεν ξέρω αν έχει μια παρόμοια σημασία, εδώ;



*Μην ξεσπάς επάνω μου. Μη βγάζεις τ’ απωθημένα σου επάνω μου.*
Παρόμοια, αλλά όχι όμοια σημασία. Ενώ το «Μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα» είναι έκκληση για επιείκεια, το «Don't take it out on me» κατηγορεί τον άλλο έμμεσα ότι προσπαθεί να λύσει τα ψυχολογικά του προβλήματα σε βάρος του ομιλητή — και μπορεί να έχει χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα, όχι πάντως την επιείκεια.

«Έκκληση για επιείκεια» είπα; Ίσως η πιο λόγια απόδοση του «Μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα» είναι «I rely on your leniency», «I count on your leniency».


----------



## pontios (May 16, 2020)

Καλημέρα, nickel. 
... μου έλυσες την απορία. 
Η φράση "Μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως έκκληση για επιείκεια; - μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διαμαρτυρία και προειδοποίηση; - κάτι σαν "κοίτα να μην τολμήσεις, κακομοίρη μου, να μου φερθείς με βάναυσο τρόπο" 

Μόλις πέρασε από το μυαλό μου - πριν συνδεθώ - η πρώτη παρόμοια φράση που ανέφερες "Μην ξεσπάς επάνω μου" ... ταιριάζει αρκετά νομίζω με το "don't take it out on me".


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2020)

pontios said:


> Η φράση "Μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως έκκληση για επιείκεια; - μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διαμαρτυρία και προειδοποίηση;


Όχι ως προειδοποίηση ή απειλή.


----------



## anepipsogos (May 16, 2020)

nickel said:


> Όχι ως προειδοποίηση ή απειλή.



Όντως, ως αίτημα επιείκειας ταιριάζει.

Θα φανταζόμουν τη φράση π.χ. "Τέλος, θα παρακαλούσα να μην εξαντλήσετε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα" ως κατακλείδα απολογητικού υπομνήματος υπαλλήλου υπό πειθαρχική δίωξη


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Θα φανταζόμουν τη φράση π.χ. "Τέλος, θα παρακαλούσα να μην εξαντλήσετε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα" ως κατακλείδα απολογητικού υπομνήματος υπαλλήλου υπό πειθαρχική δίωξη


Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως θα λειτουργούσε — μην σου πω πως θα τα 'καμε χειρότερα τα πράγματα. :)


----------



## anepipsogos (May 16, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως θα λειτουργούσε — μην σου πω πως θα τα 'καμε χειρότερα τα πράγματα. :)



Χμμμ, επειδή από τις τροπές των πραγμάτων συνέπεσε να περάσει από μπροστά μου πληθώρα τέτοιων εγγράφων (περιόδου 1965-2000), ας μου επιτραπεί να εμμείνω στο εύστοχον του παραδείγματος...


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Χμμμ, επειδή από τις τροπές των πραγμάτων συνέπεσε να περάσει από μπροστά μου πληθώρα τέτοιων εγγράφων (περιόδου 1965-2000), ας μου επιτραπεί να εμμείνω στο εύστοχον του παραδείγματος...


Δεν είπα για τη χρήση, αλλά (ενδεχομένως και κρίνοντας εξ ιδίων...) για την αποτελεσματικότητα. ;)


----------



## pontios (May 17, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Όντως, ως αίτημα επιείκειας ταιριάζει.
> 
> Θα φανταζόμουν τη φράση π.χ. "Τέλος, θα παρακαλούσα να μην εξαντλήσετε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα" ως κατακλείδα απολογητικού υπομνήματος υπαλλήλου υπό πειθαρχική δίωξη



Εγώ φαντάστηκα ένα άλλο ..." ... σας συνιστώ να μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα, αφού τζάμπα θα πάει - εγώ δεν πειθαρχώ σε κανένα". ;)


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2020)

pontios said:


> Εγώ φαντάστηκα ένα άλλο ..." μην εξαντλείτε την αυστηρότητά σας σε μένα, αφού τζάμπα θα πάει - εγώ δεν πειθαρχώ σε κανένα".



Καλημέρα. Όχι, δεν σημαίνει «μη σπαταλήσετε». Σημαίνει: "In meting out justice to me, do not reserve for me your most severe punishment".


----------



## pontios (May 17, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Όχι, δεν σημαίνει «μη σπαταλήσετε». Σημαίνει: "In meting out justice to me, do not reserve for me your most severe punishment".



Ναι, όμως, επιδέχεται και αυτή την ανάποδη ερμηνεία. :)


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2020)

pontios said:


> Ναι, όμως, επιδέχεται και αυτή την ανάποδη ερμηνεία. :)



Εξαρτάται πάντα από τον ερμηνεύοντα: κάποιοι είναι λαρ(τ)ζ και άλλοι εξαντλούν την ερμηνευτική τους αυστηρότητα στη συγκεκριμένη έκφραση.


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2020)

nickel said:


> Εξαρτάται πάντα από τον ερμηνεύοντα: κάποιοι είναι λαρ(τ)ζ και άλλοι εξαντλούν την ερμηνευτική τους αυστηρότητα στη συγκεκριμένη έκφραση.



Έξυπνο! :upz:
Ανέχομαι πολλά (είμαι αρκετά "λαρτζ"), αλλά λέω και τις εξυπνάδες/τα χαζά μου όταν (καμιά φορά) συναντάω μια παράξενη φράση/ διατύπωση.


----------

